# GO513X2F just arrived



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I got the same saw around Christ-mas. 
I love it but I wish I ordered the brake.
I added a light.
Not to be mean but you should not have put the stars before you actually used it for while.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

I spelt stairs wong or is that sters no it's starsssss with 5 esses


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Curly, I have that same saw and it has never disappointed. Enjoy.

Get some decent blades (Timberwolf work well for me) and you'll be a happy camper.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

I bought 3 Timberwolf blades 1/4 3/8 3/4 also going to buy a 3/4 woodslicer really want to try the
woodslicer out, alot of peeps swear by them


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

The Woodslicer has been a big disappointment for me ,it cuts very well for a very short period of time. 
I have one dull out in just a few hundred feet.
I now have switch to bi-metal until i buy a carbide blade.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Curly, I use the T Wolf bimetal blades for resawing. They are not cheap but are supposed to last up to 10 x longer than carbon blades.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

gonna order the TW bimetal today thanks guys I should pay more attn.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats on your new bandsaw! I'm breaking out the dial indicators today and getting down to the business of reducing vibration on my G0514X2B, first up a link belt.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats, they are great machines


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

got the same saw its great ,great service dept too ,have other Grizzly tools so far haven't been disappointed give em a call they'll get it right


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

I've had the 513X2 for about 5 years, and as with other Grizzly equipment you can't beat it… I started buying from Grizzly back in the late 70' to early 80'. I can not say enough good things about Grizzly. Yea sometimes you may have to file a rough casting edge, but for those of us that do not have unlimited money to spend you can set a shop up for about 1/4 of what it would cost for the big names. Personally I believe you get more innovative equipment from a company like Grizzly. And if you live in Canada the owner of Grizzly's brother owns Busy Bee. That is why Craftex looks so much like Grizzly.

Anyway my 513X2 is dedicated to re-sawing I am on my second carbide tooth blade and the combination of saw and great blade is awesome. I am guessing the carbide blade will out last other steel blades by at least 20-1. The first one I bought was a 1" wide as that is what Grizzly says is the max width. I now use a 1 1/4" wide blade and you really eliminate drift. I could go on and on about Grizzly Quality but I will stop now. Anyone close to me that would like to see any Grizzly equipment that I own is welcome to stop and look.


----------



## WoodGuyScott (Nov 5, 2013)

I own this very saw, in the same configuration, and I can't say anything but wonderful things about it. I was tempted by the 513 anniversary edition last year, but instead went with the cast iron wheels and the better and more adjustable fence. I love it, though the break would be nice. Wiring it for 110 was easy enough too, and it runs great on a 20 amp circuit.

The 3/5 wood slicer is a great blade, too. I'm still on my first one, and it still cuts like butter. They're not too expensive, so I don't think I'll cry after I decide to switch it out.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Todd, 
I believe that drift has little to do with the blade width but mostly with proper adjustments
I use a 1/2" blade and I have no drift either.


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

What's up with the shellac? Anyone else do this too? I've used the Johnson's paste wax but have not used shellac first. Thanks in advance for some insight.


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

Very cool new "toy" by the way. I want one of them now.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

shellac is the rust buster just try it and you will know the feeling, have a good day and make lots of dust


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

I cut some 11" maple today thiis saw is quiet, very small amount of noise when I pushed the maple into the blade, I should have waited and bought this saw along time ago


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Nice saw 
Don't forget cracks do not get smaller!
Nice shot of the cat but why did you saw off its front legs !!.

Speaking of legs, I think I have the same table in the left of the shot !!


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a year so I'm going to put it threw a few paces and see what happens, going to take some feeler gages and see if it opens any, in time. I guess this winter will tell the truth.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

well I was cutting some white oak and hit some old nails with a brand new 3/4 TW blade and ruined the blade guess I will invest in a metal detector wand next. why do I have to be so stupid


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Bumping this thread. I have the G0513×2 and I struggle to put on a 1" blade. Is there a trick? Mine gets stuck in the bottom bearing guides on the two small black metal plates that house the lower thrust bearing. I can get it on and off but I have to wrestle the blade on little by little. Any insight would be appreciated. Love the band saw. Very quiet. The shopfox base kinda sucks as the band saw wobbles but I'm bolting the saw on to the frame SL that should help. I also sort of regret not getting the foot brake. Those gnarly cast iron wheels take a long time to stop spinning. Nah. I like to watch them spin down. It smells like … Victory.


----------

